# The starcraft lag



## KiddoCK (Mar 29, 2009)

It seems like lot of people have this lag problem.
It lags when there is more then 2 players in the game (including me)
I can't see text of other players, I can only see the host typing.
I download map like 2 minutes later after joinning.
And when it counts down to start, there is a extra 5 sec lag or something,
When in game, everyone lags out or is lagging if still in the game.
I don't seem what's the problem..

1 thing I figured out is hosting a game doesn't cause any sorts of lag or problem. it runs fine and smooth. just joining is the problem.

My computer specs
Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU
E8500 @ 3.16GHz
3.16 GHz. 2.00 GB of RAM

Router: WGR614 v6 firmware 2.2.4

Please help tech guy!


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

I got this problem when I got DSL at my house. If I remember, it was around the same time that I stopped really playing StarCraft, so I didn't bother looking into it too much to fix it.

The first thing you can do is open up the proper ports in your router, to make sure they're not being blocked.

What kind of internet do you have (cable, DSL, dialup, etc.), and what's the make/model of your internet router?


----------



## KiddoCK (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi ;-) thanks for helping out

Well I opened up 6110-6119 for ports both tcp and udp
and my router maker is Netgear
And I'm using DSL

thanks!


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Is the Netgear router you are using a modem/router or is it a wireless router?


----------



## KiddoCK (Mar 29, 2009)

it's a modem/routher.


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

What is your software firewall?


----------



## KiddoCK (Mar 29, 2009)

hmm not sure is that important?


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Well, it's clearly a network issue, so anything pertaining to the network on your computer is important to solving this problem. Jason08 knows his networking stuff, so I would listen to his suggestions 

Like I said, I never fixed the problem, it's been years since I played SC online. All I can suggest is to make sure everything is forwarded in both the router and the modem.


----------



## KiddoCK (Mar 29, 2009)

Thank you McTimson!
So jason08 I'd like to go further on our discussion of fixing this problem ^^;;


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Some software firewalls are so strict that even disabling them is not enough to stop them from blocking the ports.


----------



## KiddoCK (Mar 29, 2009)

So, let's say my firewall is the one that is strict, then what should I do?


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Disable it, and if that doesn't work, try uninstalling it.


----------



## KiddoCK (Mar 29, 2009)

I don't have any firewall software, and I allowed port 6110-6119 open.


----------



## KiddoCK (Mar 29, 2009)

and for some reason I can't host no more.


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

KiddoCK said:


> So, let's say my firewall is the one that is strict, then what should I do?





KiddoCK said:


> I don't have any firewall software


I don't quite get what you mean.

Assuming you don't, while your server is running, go to www.canyouseeme.org and check the ports. What message does it say?


----------



## KiddoCK (Mar 29, 2009)

Error: I could *not* see your service on *71.137.249.5* on port (*6112*)
Reason: Connection timed out


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Actually, I want you to download and install the PF port checker, because I forgot the website will read the port differently than the port checker (the port checker does a better job at checking the port.)


----------



## KiddoCK (Mar 29, 2009)

I did it and the port 6112 says they are both open.


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Then the port really is open, and you should be able to host.


----------



## KiddoCK (Mar 29, 2009)

oh yeah I can host and it works all fine, I fixed that part, but I can't join and play a game.


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

The problem is probably not with the ports. Try checking the game's folder or readme to make sure the port to join on is still set as default.


----------



## KiddoCK (Mar 29, 2009)

How do you check the game's folder or readme for the port to join is set on default?


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Does the readme say anything about where the port numbers for the game are stored at?


----------



## KiddoCK (Mar 29, 2009)

nope It doesn't say anything like that


----------



## wiley8425 (Nov 11, 2007)

What ports are required and with what settings?
In order to connect to Battle.net, through your Local Area Network, while allowing others to connect to games you create, make sure you have the following ports setup as described below.

Diablo and Warcraft II Battle.net Edition:

- Allow port 6112-6119 TCP and UDP out and in

Diablo II:

- Allow port 6112 TCP out and allow established sessions in

- Allow port 4000 TCP out (realm games)

- Allow port 4000 TCP out and in (hosting open games only)

StarCraft:

- Allow port 6112 TCP and UDP out and in

Warcraft III:

- Allow port 6112 TCP out and allow established sessions in

- Allow port 6112 TCP in (hosting custom games)

- Allow port 6113-6119 TCP out and in (hosting custom games if you've changed the default port in the Options/Gameplay screen)

World of Warcraft:

- Allow port 3724 TCP out

- Allow port 3724 TCP in

Notes:

- "Established sessions in" applies to firewalls only. NAT will allow the "established sessions in" automatically.

- NAT users will need to map any "in"s (hosting games only) to the IP of the computer hosting the game.

- Warcraft III is the only Blizzard Title that currently supports multiple players hosting games behind NAT.

- Some firewall programs have preset ports available in their configurations that are often necessary to be open. One in particular is a connection to your DNS server. This usually takes place on UDP port 53.

What do I do if I am still having problems connecting using a firewall, router, or proxy?
If you need further help configuring your firewall, router, or proxy you will need to contact the manufacturer for assistance.
There is also a third party site (http://www.portforward.com) which may provide help on how to forward the ports on your router.

Solution ID: 21109Article URL: 'http://us.blizzard.com/support/article.xml?articleId=21109&rhtml=true?rhtml=y'


----------

